# ARC (audio return channel)?



## nikon90s (Nov 7, 2010)

First post here I am looking for some light on a subject...

Ok here is the question;

If I hook a HDMI from my XBOX360 to my sony kdl60nx810 and also have a HDMI running back to my AVR using the ARC (audio return channel) will I get the same sound as I would get if I took the Xbox to the AVR first?

Why I am asking;

Sony in there wisdom made these cool scene modes, ie "Game Mode" which takes out the controller lag and "Cinema Mode" to optimize the video for a movie, but to my knowledge they did not put a discrete IR codes to get to them so I could just make the change in my harmony remote. So every time I want to play the xbox I would have to get into the scenes menu and make this change then remember to change it back when I go back to watching TV or a Bluray, you can see my problem. One fix I can think of would be to run two HDMI cables to the TV and set each input up and get the audio back into the AVR with the ARC. I would like the best of both worlds and have the bast sound and the best video. I will be getting a new AVR with two HDMI outputs at some point. But for the time being I think this would be the best way but am open to other ideas too...


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

If all the TV does is pass through the audio channels over HDMI unprocessed, then the sound to your speakers will be the same. 

Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to test it yet but I am interested in hearing your results. In THEORY that is exactly what ARC is designed for, but knowing how many manufacturers have implemented audio out before I wouldn't be surprised if it did some internal conversion. Best answer is to test and see what happens.


----------



## ruzveh (May 12, 2011)

Only inorder to educate u guys i had to register. Anways i dont mind since helping someone is a good sin. As per your query no you cannot take benifit of ARC feature. ARC stands for Audio Return channel.

Xbox doesnt support ARC neither ur TV set do.

Indorder to be use ARC all the devices must be ARC compatible which is available only in HDMI 1.4. Now all HDMI 1.4 doesnt mean they support ARC (correct me if i m wrong here). It is manadatory for manufacturers to mention ARC if supported and hence all ur devices has to support ARC and they will mention in their spec sheet in detail. I can see that new Sony TV 2011 series now support ARC which is a good news, few selected Samsung like D8000 series does support ARC. I have always been waiting for TV to come out with this feature. Never late than never.

ARC is specially made for TV and it should be rolled out by all TV manufacturer coz it improves the sound of ur local or dish cable. U eleminate the sound transfering from tv. Which means audio will directly travel from audio source to ur home receiver. It will bypass ur TV in btw.

It is also v imp for receiver to support this ARC and ur HDMI cable also has to be compaitble. So no matter how much ever u break ur head or search 1000 of forum u will never be able to use ARC feature.

All onkyo 2010 receiver come with ARC. I hope this clarifies ur doubt


----------

